# New ipod touch



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Is anyone else getting the new ipod touch? I'm getting one for my birthday. I've been wanting something like an iphone without a contract.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not getting the new touch because I am very happy with my "old" iPod touch and "new" iPad. I like some of the new features but I really couldn't justify it. Betsy has an app that lets you text from your touch and pad - I can't remember the name now but I am going to look into getting that to add some new functionality to my touch. I hope you enjoy yours and get as many years of productive use out of it as I have mine!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have iPad and Android phone, between 'em my needs are covered!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm hoping to place an order for a 32 or 64gb iPod Touch in the next few weeks... my 1st gen 16gb has been giving me problems for quite awhile and I'm sick of it! I briefly considered the Zune HD but unfortunately don't think it's for me after reading some of the reviews and specs.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't have an iThing yet, so I'm trying to decide between the new iPod and the iPad.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It looks nice, but my Nano is less than a year old, so I'll be hanging onto it.
deb


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

if I didn't have an iPhone 4, I'd be wanting that new touch! It looks fantastic!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Confession:  I ordered one as soon as the apple store opened and offered them.  I love that it has front and rear facing cameras, among other things!!!  Can't wait!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Confession: I ordered one as soon as the apple store opened and offered them. I love that it has front and rear facing cameras, among other things!!! Can't wait!


I was wondering if you had waited for the new touch to be released before buying your replacement touch. You sent your old one to your son right? Aren't you glad you waited for the new touch to be released instead of buying one just like the one you were giving your son?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, I'm glad I waited!  I have not sent my old one to son yet.  He has an 8 GB now and is supposed to get to come home on a four day leave (YAY!) later this month before he leaves for overseas.  I hope he does get to because he can sync with their home computer and get it all set up with all his music.  He only has a netbook and an external harddrive with him.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

So here's my question. I know you can take HD video with the new one. Can you take photos?

EDIT:  To answer my own question...you can take stills with either camera.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, but the resolution is fairly low...

Here's a quote from iLounge:

_Apple went with an iPod touch camera that has lower resolution than any iPhone-including the original model-at 0.69 Megapixels (960x720) for still images, and 0.92 Megapixels (1280x720) for video. The first-generation iPhone had a 2-Megapixel still camera, and the most recent one has a 5-Megapixel still camera. It's unclear whether Apple is using a 1280x720 sensor in the iPod touch and cropping off the left and right sides of the video image for still images, the most likely scenario by a wide margin, or whether it is using a 960x720 sensor and upscaling it on the sides for video, which would be quite unlike Apple, but not inconceivable._


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh yes, Bad Kathy's twichy finger clicked on the buy button via Amazon........  Like I need another new toy since I already have an ipad and the K3 plus the 64GB 3rd gen itouch, K2 etc. I just love the screen on the new itouch and since I carry my itouch in my wallet rather than the ipad, that is the justification I used!!  Besides I could put it on my Amazon card with no interest for 6 months and with the one shipping it ended up being the same price as through Apple but I get it as soon as the Apple stores get theirs. So, my little twichy finger went click.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not getting the new one...my current 3rd gen. is just fine. Nothing really grabs me on the new one. The camera on my phone is much, much better.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Amazon just lowered the price of the ipod touch from $399 to $383. I just called and got the discount.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Kwajkat, do you have a shipping date for yours already? I am possibly going to order the 64gb model later this morning (my birthday is tomorrow!) but it says "ships in 1 to 3 weeks" and I really don't want to wait 3 weeks.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

911jason said:


> Kwajkat, do you have a shipping date for yours already? I am possibly going to order the 64gb model later this morning (my birthday is tomorrow!) but it says "ships in 1 to 3 weeks" and I really don't want to wait 3 weeks.


It may be different in the US, but here in the UK while Amazon are taking orders they say they have no stock and aren't giving any dates for delivery, but you can order online direct from Apple (UK) - same price as Amazon, with free engraving if you want. I ordered on Sep 2 and _delivery_ is estimated Sep10-15, which sounds like it could be faster than your ships in 1-3 weeks. Have you tried the US Apple Store - or are the prices on Amazon better for you?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Amazon's price is about 8% less than Apple's and I don't have to pay sales tax with Amazon which is another 10% savings.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I ordered mine the day they were announced, as soon as the Apple store opened back up online.  It shipped Monday and is scheduled for delivery this Friday.

(now if I could just get my Kindle shipped!)


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I am not getting one. I have last fall's model and am very happy with it. I don't need a camera on my ipod so I have no need for the new one. I am able to run the same level of IOS as the new models.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I just got an email from Square Trade advertising that all warranties are 30% off today only.  After that they are 20% off.

Since my iTouch is purchases and shipped...should I or shouldn't I?   I've bought Square Trade warranties but never used them.  As sure as I don't buy one.....


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Guess what.  My iPod touch that was scheduled for delivery on Friday was delivered today!  WHOOT!!!  2 days early.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Guess what. My iPod touch that was scheduled for delivery on Friday was delivered today! WHOOT!!! 2 days early.


WooHoo!! What do you think of it? Is the display much clearer and crisper than your old Touch? What do you think about the camera?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I just now plugged it in and registered it and it's still syncing.  I'll be back to report.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The size is a little bit thinner, the display is a little bit crisper.  The camera is cool.  I took a picture of my dog standing in my kitchen (interior lighting) and it's not bad.  I'd say it's nice to have a camera even though you might not use it a lot.  

The front facing camera scared me to death.    When I pushed the little button and it switched to that one from the rear one, it was practically looking up my nostrils!!!      I have to say that there are not many times you use an iTouch while holding the thing up at face level in front of you.  Your arms would get tired of that.  You are usually holding it more down.

The front facing camera could come in handy because I Skype with a friend in Australia frequently.

All in all, it's nice but the reason I got it was because I was going to give my old one to my son (who wants it just for music and movies) otherwise I'm not sure it is totally worth getting rid of of the recent generation just to upgrade to this one.  The differences are not that remarkable.  We'll see as I have a chance to use it more.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Here's a pic of the pup taken with the camera.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

911jason said:


> Kwajkat, do you have a shipping date for yours already? I am possibly going to order the 64gb model later this morning (my birthday is tomorrow!) but it says "ships in 1 to 3 weeks" and I really don't want to wait 3 weeks.


Mine says shipping is scheduled for next week.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Love the puppy!  Photo looks fine for 'snaps'.  I don't think I'd use it and there doesn;t seem to be any other real reason to upgrade. Muine is onl;y a year old and I recently got an iPad so I think I'd be going a little overboard if I upgraded.  my husband, on the other hand has 4 iPods , he's a sucker for anything new from Apple.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Guess what. My iPod touch that was scheduled for delivery on Friday was delivered today! WHOOT!!! 2 days early.


Was this from Amazon?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

911jason said:


> Was this from Amazon?


No, it was from Apple. I ordered from Apple as soon as they made the announcement and opened the Apple store.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That pic's not bad for coming from an iPod, and two days early would put a huge smile on my face! I guess they have them at the Apple store now, too, then? 

Can you use the GorillaCam app with it? I rely on it for all my picture taking with my iPhone, but I don't know if it's been updated for use with the iPod (if it even needs to be).


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know because I've never used it.  I'm at work right now, but I'll have to try it and let you know.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I guess they have them at the Apple store now, too, then?


Yes, the retail stores received their initial shipment yesterday. Unfortunately, when I went in around 6pm they only had 64gb models left and my wife would like me to find a 32gb to save the wallet a bit o'pain. I'm going to make the rounds of local Apple stores this morning and try to find a 32gb, we may search the couches and car floors to see if we can scrape up enough for the 64gb if that's all we can find.

Also, for those buying at an Apple store, you can recycle any old iPod (functional or not) for a 10% discount off your purchase. For me, that will just cover the taxes, but $30 is still $30.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

update:  Yes, Gorillacam works just fine and dandy!


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

After reading all this I think I might be leaning more towards the ipod than the ipad.  The portability and lower price will be a big plus, and I think all the communication tools I want to use will work fine on the ipod, and software I use for work won't run on the ipad so i'd still have to carry my laptop when I travel.  Oh, that one click button is looking too tempting!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh yes, well don't count on us to try to stop you.  Click it, click it.  You won't be sorry.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I just used every spare cent I had to do an early payoff on my car last week, so I'm trying to wait until October...but somehow I doubt that will happen!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

My son chipped in $50 for my birthday and because I'm giving him my 16gb 1st Gen iPod Touch, and along with that my wife scrounged enough to spring for the 64gb... so cross your fingers that they'll still have them in stock. Leaving in a few minutes to get it! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

cmg.sweet, that is something to really be proud of.  Congratulations!!!

Good luck Jason.  I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

My ipod is shipping today. W00t!

Does anyone know if Decalgirl's skins work for the new generation?

Edit: I just heard from Decalgirl. They are waiting for an ipod touch and will have skins soon.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I was at my local Apple store when they opened this morning and lo and behold, they had a few 32gb models in stock, so I went with that just to have some money left over for a case and to be able to buy an Oberon sleeve for my Kindle when they're available in a few weeks.

Syncing now! Wooohooo!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

SCORE!!!  Come back and let us know what you think!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I tried the free ePrint app on my new iTouch.  It was able to find my printer and I was able to print from the iTouch!!


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Phooey!  Amazon just put their price for the 32gb back to 299.  I knew I shoulda just clicked the button the other day.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I have to say, I am *blown away* by how much better this Touch is compared with my 1st gen. The screen is absolutely incredible. I mean, the resolution of the screen is 640x960. Think about that, the Kindle's screen is 600x800 and it's *6 inches* compared with the iPod's 3.5 inch screen. Really amazing.

It's also way more "zippy" and the sync also seems significantly faster, although I'm not sure why that would be. Overall, I am extremely happy with this purchase.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Jason, have you tried face time yet? I'm very curious about how that will work.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

So. My bluetooth headset arrived. My cover sleeve arrived. My iPod Touch? Well, it's _says_ it's shipping, but at the moment there's no sign of it actually _arriving_.  *sigh*


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

My ipod left Kunshan for Shanghai and had to go to Tennessee before it comes back to CA. I hope it took pictures along the way.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Jason, have you tried face time yet? I'm very curious about how that will work.


I've checked it out and FaceTime would be great. The only problem now is that not many people have the 4G iTouch, so it's hard to use it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I haven't tried FaceTime yet. Gracie, can you talk to someone on an iPhone 4 with FaceTime? There are a lot more of those out and about...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I went to the Apple store today with my son to get a 32gb iTouch, but they were sold out. I asked about the FaceTime feature, and they explained that it would work if he were to call me on my iPhone 4 from his iTouch as long as we were both on a wifi network. But he couldn't call me if I was out of the house (and not on another wifi network). We weren't able to try it out in the store, though, they had disabled the feature it seemed.

In the meantime, he ordered his iTouch from Amazon. With the price difference of $11 and the lack of tax, he'll save over $32, even if it does take a few extra days to arrive. It says shipping in 1 to 3 weeks right now.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I found something I don't like about the new Touch, although it's a relatively minor complaint. On all previous versions of the Touch, the back case wraps around the sides and kind of hugs the screen. Now the edge of the screen is within reach, for lack of a better way to describe it. It's a pretty rough edge and I'm surprised it passed muster at Apple. I may choose to forgo the Oberon smartphone sleeve I was planning on purchasing for it and get a iFrogz case instead so I won't feel that rough edge. I'm sure many won't even notice this, but I'm weird and now that I've noticed it, I will continue to notice it until I do something about it! 

Still love this thing though!


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh, that would bug me too...I had already thought about getting some sort of silicone sleeve for it, now I know I will.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I played with it in the store yesterday and didn't notice anything, but I was more focused on the OS. DS2 sold his iTouch 2g last night on Craigslist so he may be ordering one soon as well!


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

my friend in MI and I did facetime the other night, me with my phone and her with her new iTouch. It was fun, and worked great!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

My ipod finally got here from China. Hooray!  I've tried just about everything but listen to music. Hah. I've already had to recharge. Like Kindle, I think it uses more power when it uses the wifi feature. Maybe because of using the graphics too.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

If you guys have any interest in gaming on your new Touch, check out this free demo of the Unreal engine for the touch called Epic Citadel (click the image below to go to the Apple webpage for it). It's just a small castle that you can walk around, inside and outside the walls, but the graphics are truly incredible on this screen. You can walk around yourself, or go into the menu and take a guided tour where the camera just sort of flies around slowly to show off the castle. It's pretty cool... Can't wait to see some games made using this engine.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Those graphics are amazing! Thanks for the tip. My only game so far is Doodles Jump. I'm recharging again. I got Pandora Radio to listen to while I was goofing around on Yelp. This is so fun!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

durphy said:


> Those graphics are amazing! Thanks for the tip. My only game so far is Doodles Jump. I'm recharging again. I got Pandora Radio to listen to while I was goofing around on Yelp. This is so fun!


I also had picked up Doodle Jump after reading a really good review. I found it very boring and repetitive. I do, however, love Angry Birds! One of the best reviewed games on iTunes and only 99 cents.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I like fruit ninja and ninjump too


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on Ninjump, that game is great!

So has anyone found a case yet?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I haven't found a case yet.  I heard that Best Buy was putting out some now.  I think they have the Belkin Grip Vue.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You're right, Best Buy now has several Belkin cases available on their website, none that I see show available in store though.

Amazon now has a few pages of results when you search for "ipod touch 4g" but most look like cheap silicone or gel skins of questionable quality.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I found this. It's for a camera, but it works perfectly for my ipod touch. It holds my earbuds, too. It fits 3x5x1 http://products.lowepro.com/product/Volta-30,2148.htm


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

btw, I got that at Walmart. Just checkin their website and found this. It looks like it would fit and it's cute.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/New-York-by-Norazza-Digital-Camera-Case-Green/10370969


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

This was my favorite case for my 3G iTouch.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?client=safari&rls=en&q=Dlo+iTouch+case&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=9771946917983982921&ei=v5yWTL2-JIlQev1r2kCg&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCoQ8wIwAA#ps-sellers

It does a great job of protecting the screen plus it's easy to hook it on my shorts, etc for working around the house or walking. I hope to eventually be able to find something similar for the 4G.

Did anyone use a screen protector or do you believe it really is that hard to scratch the screen?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Did anyone use a screen protector or do you believe it really is that hard to scratch the screen?


I thought the screen was pretty tough -- until I had my unprotected 1st gen touch in my pocket all by itself and it came out with a hefty scratch. Apparently a single grain of sand can scratch the screen pretty good. I will definitely be putting a protector on this one.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Has anyone bought a skin for ipod touch 4th yet? I was waiting for decalgirl, but I see gelaskins for 4th ipod are available. I'll take a photo when I get mine. I'd like to see yours, too.

Also, if you like birdwatching, I got the Petersen's Guide app and it's inexpensive and you can find birds according to zip code that worked well.


----------

